# Does Clomid give you terrible gas?



## DaBeast25 (May 27, 2011)

Since starting my pct I've had it BAD...like it's starting to seriously affect my relationship, lol.  Then it dawned on me that "maybe" it could be clomid and a google search turned up some people saying the same.

Anyone else ever experience this???


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 27, 2011)

With all the food I eat Im naturally gassy! lol but as for the clomid, Honestly I have never really noticed


----------



## Gfy55 (May 27, 2011)

Affect your relationship? I'm no one to judge but if letting out a fart is affecting tie relationship then you've got the wrong woman. With that said... Yes clomid has given me some gas more than usual.


----------



## heavylifting (May 27, 2011)

are you farting on her face?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 27, 2011)

Just give her the dutch oven to innoculate her, and then she'll be immune to the effects of the clomid gas clouds.


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 27, 2011)

hahaha... nice.  YEah I typically have some pretty bad gas but this is like ridiculous.  It's ALL DAY LONG and it RANCID as hell


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 27, 2011)

Damn, are you eating any eggs? I wonder if it could be anything in your diet reacting with the clomid? Maybe they join forces and create some super stank!! Ha ha, but seriously, Have you changed anything up as far as your diet or anything? I mean I don't know, just trying to help you think of anything it could be.


----------



## Ravager (May 28, 2011)

Give you body a few days to make adjustments. Perhaps try probiotic supplements to ensure full digestion. 

Then of course there are the Gas-X, beano type stuff.


----------



## ButtermilkMeeks (May 28, 2011)

You should try some plain greek yogurt (Athenos or Oikos are available at Wal-Mart) every day for a few weeks to help even out your intestinal flora. 

Perhaps the Clomid is givin the worst offending bacteria in your guts some roid rage. 

(A scoop of protein powder mixed with the greek yogurt will help with the "tang" in its flavor. Also the amount of protein in plain greek yogurt is impressive by itself.)


----------



## mich29 (May 29, 2011)

this is def a first here.


----------



## KerryVonErich (Jul 31, 2017)

*Clomid gas*

I'm taking 50mg/day of clomid for pituitary gland stimulation-  low T issues.   I've noticed constant gas since I started taking these pills- and also insomnia.   Taking a full pill, even in the morning, causes me to stay up until midnight - 3am.   I've tried cutting the pills in half  (25mg)  and didn't notice sleep issues-  this is what I'll be doing from now on.  50mg seems to be too much for my system to take.  Haven't really noticed pituitary/T progress yet after a week.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2017)

Never heard of such a thing


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2017)

Me neither and this thread is 6 years old!  
The most common cause of this is high protein.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazeftp (Aug 6, 2017)

Never had any issues with Gas. Just random spells of cold sweats and shaky hands.


----------

